# LAPD shoots man when he shot in the air and then pointed the gun at officers



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On December 24, 2021, around 10:30 a.m., officers responded to multiple calls reporting an Assault with a Deadly Weapon suspect in the area of Vanalden Avenue and Sherman Way. The suspect, later identified as 26-year-old Brandon Camorlinga, had fired a round from a handgun into the air and was seen trespassing in the backyard of his ex-girlfriend’s residence. As officers arrived in the area, an LAPD Air Support Division helicopter was overhead and responding officers were directed to Camorlinga. Camorlinga was walking on Sherman Way, west from Vanalden Avenue. He pointed the handgun in the direction of officers; resulting in an Officer-Involved Shooting. He was struck by gunfire and fell to the ground. He was transported to a local hospital for medical treatment. He was in critical condition but expected to survive. The handgun Camorlinga was armed with was recovered at the scene.


----------

